# Trovoada em Oleiros (25/Agosto/2016)



## windchill (27 Ago 2016 às 22:26)

A noite de Quinta-feira em Oleiros foi de Trovoada e consegui cerca de 50 registos fotográficos do espectáculo luminoso a partir do Parque de Campismo. Deixo-vos aqui algumas das fotos.... 



images upload



images upload



images upload



images upload



images upload



image upload no resize

[url=https://postimg.org/image/qtq4kahxl/]
	
image sharing[/URL]
Espero que gostem


----------



## rafathunderstorm (28 Ago 2016 às 18:24)

windchill disse:


> A noite de Quinta-feira em Oleiros foi de Trovoada e consegui cerca de 50 registos fotográficos do espectáculo luminoso a partir do Parque de Campismo. Deixo-vos aqui algumas das fotos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindas fotos parabéns


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2016 às 20:23)

Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2016 às 20:36)

Fantásticos registos @windchill !

Qual a máquina/objectiva que usaste para os registos?


----------



## windchill (29 Ago 2016 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fantásticos registos @windchill !
> 
> Qual a máquina/objectiva que usaste para os registos?



Duarte, usei uma Nikon D7200 com uma objetiva Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM, tudo fotografado em RAW, e sem tripé..... (em alternativa usei o meu fiel companheiro saco de arroz!!)


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2016 às 16:57)

Mais umas do lote... 



picture uploading



free image uploading


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2016 às 18:02)

Agora é que reparei..... no dia (noite) desta trovoada fiz 8 anos de registo aqui no Fórum!!! 

Bela comemoração


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2016 às 18:59)

windchill disse:


> A noite de Quinta-feira em Oleiros foi de Trovoada e consegui cerca de 50 registos fotográficos do espectáculo luminoso a partir do Parque de Campismo. Deixo-vos aqui algumas das fotos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns @windchill, as fotos estão muito boas, do melhor que tenho visto aqui no forúm


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parabéns @windchill, as fotos estão muito boas, do melhor que tenho visto aqui no forúm



Muito obrigado!!

agora é esperar que venham mais...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2016 às 23:09)

Fotos soberbas como sempre,parabéns.

É esta a mais-valia deste forum, podemos estar fora das nossas zonas, mas não nos conseguimos desligar do estado de tempo que nos rodeia, e juntar a isso grandes fotógrafos que temos por aqui, o resultado é este, espectacular.


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2016 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos soberbas como sempre,parabéns.
> 
> É esta a mais-valia deste forum, podemos estar fora das nossas zonas, mas não nos conseguimos desligar do estado de tempo que nos rodeia, e juntar a isso grandes fotógrafos que temos por aqui, o resultado é este, espectacular.



Obrigado jonas_87... e de facto é verdade! 
Quem ama estes eventos está constantemente em alerta e á espreita, sempre com a esperança de viver e sentir estas espectaculares manifestações do poder da natureza, e claro está; registar da melhor forma, seja por video, seja por fotografia, para que se possa partilhar o que se viu (e sentiu) com os outros aficionados por estes fenómenos (que tanto nos atraem e nos seduzem!!).

Venha o próximo evento...


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Ago 2016 às 00:47)

windchill disse:


> A noite de Quinta-feira em Oleiros foi de Trovoada e consegui cerca de 50 registos fotográficos do espectáculo luminoso a partir do Parque de Campismo. Deixo-vos aqui algumas das fotos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectaculares mesmo! 


Este deve ter sido o evento com melhor cobertura fotográfica que alguma vez vi cá no fórum. Pelo menos no que toca a trovoada. Por isso que tanto adoro estes eventos convectivos de verão.


Ps: Por acaso naquela segunda foto não está lá uma ave a sobrevoar os céus? Parece-me um abutre.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2016 às 16:50)

Bem que fotos fenomenais windchill parabéns , só para salientar o pormenor da rapina lá bem no alto no meio de toda essa instabilidade na 2ª foto .


----------



## windchill (4 Set 2016 às 11:50)

A ave de rapina ficou bem fotogénica nessa 2ª foto sim, mas também gosto imenso da ave da 7ª foto (ultima do 1º lote), conseguem vê-la?


----------



## windchill (4 Set 2016 às 15:35)

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos na preciosa pasta de fotos deste evento, e resolvi editar/partilhar com vocês mais estas fotos.... 

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
img host[/URL]

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
img host[/URL]

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
img host[/URL]

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
img host[/URL]

Que tal?


----------



## windchill (5 Out 2016 às 19:31)

Já que estou com a 'mão na massa'..... aqui vai mais uma adenda de fotos desta fantástica noite!





image hosting over 5mb



image hosting over 5mb



image hosting over 5mb







[/url]image hosting over 5mb[/IMG] image hosting over 5mb



image hosting over 5mb



image hosting over 5mb

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
img host[/URL]


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Out 2016 às 21:08)

windchill disse:


> Já que estou com a 'mão na massa'..... aqui vai mais uma adenda de fotos desta fantástica noite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas fotos, essa trovoada passou-me literalmente ao lado, foi um bocado frustrante, o que valeu é que foi a noite e ainda deu para alegrar as vistas


----------



## windchill (5 Out 2016 às 21:30)

Célia Salta disse:


> Muito boas fotos, essa trovoada passou-me literalmente ao lado, foi um bocado frustrante, o que valeu é que foi a noite e ainda deu para alegrar as vistas




Eu apesar de estar na altura da trovoada no Parque de Campismo (que fica num vale), ainda assim consegui alguns bons registos...... mas bom mesmo era ter ido á serra, perto das torres eólicas!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2016 às 21:59)

windchill disse:


> Já que estou com a 'mão na massa'..... aqui vai mais uma adenda de fotos desta fantástica noite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticos registos, windchil! Estas fotos foram tiradas a que horas?
Estava por Pedrogão Grande nessa altura e não reparei em trovoada. Na madrugada de dia 26 é que foi fantástico. Muita chuva, granizo e trovoada bastante frequente.


----------



## windchill (5 Out 2016 às 22:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fantásticos registos, windchil! Estas fotos foram tiradas a que horas?
> Estava por Pedrogão Grande nessa altura e não reparei em trovoada. Na madrugada de dia 26 é que foi fantástico. Muita chuva, granizo e trovoada bastante frequente.



Obrigado 

Foram tiradas entre as 20:48 e as 23:06 (de acordo com a hora registada no EXIF das 18 fotos aqui partilhadas neste tópico)


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2016 às 23:19)

windchill disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Foram tiradas entre as 20:48 e as 23:06 (de acordo com a hora registada no EXIF das 18 fotos aqui partilhadas neste tópico)


Ah sim. Entretanto lembrei-me que via alguns relâmpagos longínquos para nordeste, ou seja, na tua zona. Obrigado pela partilha, já deu para lavar as vistas.


----------



## windchill (6 Nov 2016 às 21:24)

As fotos deste evento no Flickr 

https://flic.kr/s/aHskKVtwUJ


----------

